# need vintage hardware for Union Tool Chest



## MTCullen (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello everybody, 

First time here but have injoyed your site in the pass. I was hoping I might get some help on a project I am working on, I building a Union machinist Tool Chest replica pre 1931 era and I am having problem getting a source on the hardware. Can anyone point me in the right direction? Mike from Oregon


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Welcome!

If you could post of picture of what you think you need, that would help. Aside from that, a good hardware source is www.rockler.com among others.

Bill


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

http://www.google.com/search?q=unio...v&sa=X&ei=AAzJUd3HLaLtiwLckYGYBw&ved=0CCgQsAQ


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...bts=1372130430338&q=union+tool+chest+hardware


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't know what hardware you need but I use www.vandykes.com for reproduction hardware on antiques.


----------



## MTCullen (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks guys for the help I tried Rockler no good but here is some pics of the hardware.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

One of the photo searches you linked to had an answer:

http://machinistchest.com/site/

You can buy the whole kit that WoodSmith Magazine put together for their chest.


----------



## EWerner (Oct 14, 2010)

Woodsmith did a Campaign chest that uses hardware similar that: http://www.woodsmithshop.com/episodes/downloads/


----------



## MTCullen (Jun 24, 2013)

*Unable to find a source on chest finger pulls*

Thanks for the tips guys, I have not found woodsmith magazine yet. Everything I found is to big for small the drawers. I am Contemplating designing something carved in the face. Anymore ideas would be Appreciated. Thanks again guys Pacific NW Woodworker


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

http://machinistchest.com/site/products.php?category_id=53

http://machinistchest.com/site/products.php?category_id=56

http://www.hotfrog.com/Companies/Machinist-Chest/Hardware-kits-636135


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

The link I included was for hardware for a machinist's chest, and looks like it's just about exactly what you were asking for...


----------



## MTCullen (Jun 24, 2013)

*Vintage hardware*

Good morning Guys, thanks for the tips it sounds like Woodsmith is my last hope I already knew about machinist'schest.com and I found out a to late the owner passed away and might be up and running in August 2013


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

amckenzie4 said:


> The link I included was for hardware for a machinist's chest, and looks like it's just about exactly what you were asking for...


+1. That's a pretty good site.








 







.


----------

